# New VG30 SOHC cam sprokets!!!



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

*New VG30 SOHC cam sprockets!!!*

Hey everybody!
I was just curious if any of you are interested in an adjustable cam sprocket set for the SOHC VG30. I am a mechanical design engineer, co-founder and co-owner of L&P Performance ( http://www.ifwda.com/L&P.htm ). L&P Performance is a new business I started with my best friend a couple months ago... we specialize mostly in Nissan Truck/SUV suspension and engine performance upgrades.... consequently, some of the engine parts (cam sprockets and copper head gaskets, at the moment) overlap with the Z31, since they are basically the same engine. The sprockets utilize the OEM sprocket which is machined and welded with an adapter plate... and secured/adjusted by 8 grade-8 bolts. Total adjustment is +/- 10 cam degrees either way (20 crank degrees). I personally developed them for my own use... I needed to correct the cam timing on a set of cylinder heads that I decked 100 thousandths for use in my Pathfinder (about 11.0:1 compression now). They also did wonders for my top end since I retarded the cam timing about 8 crank degrees. Sorry I don’t have any pics of the prototypes on our site yet, but they will be on soon. If one of you would like to test a set, I'd be willing to set you up with an at-cost pair. Anyhow, just wanted to see if anyone was interested... I'll check back here daily for any questions/comments anyone has.

Sincerely,
Lee McQuinn
L&P Performance


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll test a set, Im getting ready to change my timing belt anyways- why not take more stuff apart


----------



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

Great! Send me an email at [email protected] and we can arrange something.


----------

